# Spanish Banks



## bwd1958 (Jan 17, 2016)

Can anyone recommend a Spanish Bank? I've opened an account with Caxia and they seem to take money from me for everything! They charged me 534 euros for putting money into my account!!!!!! is this normal. 
Cheers bruce.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

No, it's not normal at all - in any country! That's a very popular bank, and it wouldn't be popular if it was charging that much for a deposit. If I were you, I'd go back to the bank and ask them to explain what happened.


----------



## bwd1958 (Jan 17, 2016)

Yes I will be going into the Bank to find out why I was charged this amount! I even transferred the money for the house in euros! God knows what I'm going to be charged when the lawyer takes the money out to pay for the house on Monday!!!!!


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Do you have your contract when you set up the account? It should say on it how much you get charged for deposits and withdrawals, and it shouldn't be much. I'm with Unicaja and get unlimited deposits and withdrawals (and other banking) for 2 euros a month.


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

bwd1958 said:


> Can anyone recommend a Spanish Bank?
> Cheers bruce.



Simple answer.
No! :rofl:

Actually I am with La Caixa, more by default, as they took over Barclays in Spain. They are not worse than some of the other outfits I have been with over the years.
Hope you get your money back.


----------



## iarmst (Apr 1, 2013)

I have accounts with La Caixa and Bankia. I find them both pretty good to be honest, but Bankia probably edges it. That is down to the personal contact we have with the bank staff at our branch in Valencia. Two good banks in my opinion. Bankia probable edges it too for internet banking.


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

iarmst said:


> I have accounts with La Caixa and Bankia. I find them both pretty good to be honest, but Bankia probably edges it. That is down to the personal contact we have with the bank staff at our branch in Valencia. Two good banks in my opinion. Bankia probable edges it too for internet banking.


It very much depends on the area. Here in Madrid we have plenty of Bankia branches but my daughter's branch in Málaga closed some years back and I believe 90% of branches in Andalucía closed down. A branch with easy access close to your home is important, too.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Madliz said:


> It very much depends on the area. Here in Madrid we have plenty of Bankia branches but my daughter's branch in Málaga closed some years back and I believe 90% of branches in Andalucía closed down. A branch with easy access close to your home is important, too.


We have to choose to disagree - it doesn't matter one jot where the bank is provided it is part of one of the major ATM networks and has a good on-line portal (IMHO).

Sabadell in Ontinyent (which I seem to recall is where you'll be moving to) is brilliant and meets the criteria I mentioned.


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

snikpoh said:


> We have to choose to disagree - it doesn't matter one jot where the bank is provided it is part of one of the major ATM networks and has a good on-line portal (IMHO).
> 
> Sabadell in Ontinyent (which I seem to recall is where you'll be moving to) is brilliant and meets the criteria I mentioned.


I beg to differ, having had cause to use the staff in my local branch many times, and reaped the benefit of a close personal relationship. I am greeted by my first name even though I only average a trip a month. It all depends on one's needs, I guess.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Madliz said:


> I beg to differ, having had cause to use the staff in my local branch many times, and reaped the benefit of a close personal relationship. I am greeted by my first name even though I only average a trip a month. It all depends on one's needs, I guess.


Everyone's requirements are different, I understand that.


On the VERY rare occasions that I go into my bank, I too am greeted by name. But I really have no need to go there as everything can be done on-line or through an ATM.

Do you get any special deals for having the bank close to you?


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

snikpoh said:


> Everyone's requirements are different, I understand that.
> 
> 
> On the VERY rare occasions that I go into my bank, I too am greeted by name. But I really have no need to go there as everything can be done on-line or through an ATM.
> ...


Does easy parking count? 

After being widowed and basically not knowing what to do next, I was taken to one side and things were taken care of, shall we say, in a way that was not exactly by the book, but would prove to be very helpful. Bank accounts can be inaccessible in circumstances like that and the mutual trust meant that I avoided that, as they knew exactly what to do  which certainly made life less stressful. I have also been steered towards financial products that have been the right fit for my circumstances.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Madliz said:


> Does easy parking count?



Absolutely. It's rare, embrace it.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Madliz said:


> I beg to differ, having had cause to use the staff in my local branch many times, and reaped the benefit of a close personal relationship. I am greeted by my first name even though I only average a trip a month. It all depends on one's needs, I guess.


I'm with you on this one  

I like to have a branch near me, within walking distance (really close in my case, since I can't walk far). I like to be on first name terms with the staff. Also, because I'm paid in cash, I have to visit the branch fairly regularly to pay money in!


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

When you pay in large amounts they all charge 0,4 of 1%. always have done when it goes over 50k

should be capped at a max amount though normally in the small print.


----------



## bwd1958 (Jan 17, 2016)

Hi folks thanks for all your replies they have been most helpful, we are coming over on Saturday to pick up the keys to the house and my lawyer has arranged to come with me when I go to the bank to find out why I've been stuck with these charges.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

bwd1958 said:


> Hi folks thanks for all your replies they have been most helpful, we are coming over on Saturday to pick up the keys to the house and my lawyer has arranged to come with me when I go to the bank to find out why I've been stuck with these charges.


Who's your lawyer? (PM me if you like).


----------



## bwd1958 (Jan 17, 2016)

My lawyer is in Gandia his name is Jose Luis Escriva..


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

My Spanish account is with Bankia and so far have found them ok. The online banking service is great and really easy to navigate with lots of information available on your account. There are plenty of branches locally for us so no charges for ATM withdrawals using other banks and I love how you can put your passbook in the machine and its updated and give you a paper record of your account too. We only keep enough money there to cover our bills and havent found any issues dealing with our local branch.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

No problem with either Banks La Caixa , yes charges for paying transfers in, Santandar for my work account


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

bwd1958 said:


> My lawyer is in Gandia his name is Jose Luis Escriva..


This has been my sister in laws lawyer for the last 10 yrs !


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

maureen47 said:


> This has been my sister in laws lawyer for the last 10 yrs !


His full name is Jose Luis Perez Escriva and has a sister (Angela) who helps him.

To be recommended for people in Gandia.


----------



## bwd1958 (Jan 17, 2016)

He has been a godsend nothing seems to be too much trouble for him would definitely recommend him.


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

Bankia has just announced that it will no longer charge any annual "maintenance" fee to its account-holders if they pay in 450 Euros a month, and charges for cards, bank transfers or paying in cheques have also been scrapped. It sounds too good to be true, I know, but they were plastering the windows of my local branch with posters announcing the news this morning and I haven't yet discovered what the catch is! We have banked with them for eight years (originally with Bancaja, which became part of Bankia) and have always received good, reliable service and online banking is excellent.


----------



## Kieve (Jan 25, 2016)

Hola!

I'm looking for the best bank as well. 

I'm Canadian. I'd like to open a bank account so we can buy a car. So far, I've looked at Deutsche Bank, Sabadell and Santander. For what I understand, Santander takes a cut when you deposit money. Maybe that's what happen to you. I'm not sure about the others.

I've looked at Unicaja and Bankia too. 
I don't see where you can choose to have just a regular account where you deposit and withdraw money into. Their accounts seem to be divided between savings and cards...

Any input is really appreciated!

Best!


----------

